# 75G fertilization - ratios



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

It is time to get new supplies (* I forgot when I bough my last batch. This stuff lasts forever !). I guess I jump on the wagon and go with Greg's line. Those who are using EI method here are some questions for you:

1. What ratio are you using ? N 
Throughout the years I was successfull with 10:1 
- Powder:Water
- Weekly addition ?
-- if dry: tsp/tbs wise
-- if liquid: ml

2. What CSM+B ratio are you usig ? 
- Powder:Water
- Weekly addition ?
-- if dry: tsp/tbs wise
-- if liquid: ml

3. What is your GH Booster mix ? (to raise degree or ppm)
- Powder:Water
- Weekly addition ?
-- if dry: tsp/tbs wise
-- if liquid: ml

4. Seachem Equil. (to raise degree or ppm)
- Weekly addition ?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

edit

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

plantbrain said:


> I actually greatly prefer TMG over most every brand, some use the TMG and spike with Flourish Iron(this is all easy to use Fe2+) and the TMG adds the long term Fe with the DTPA chelator as well as the other trace metals/B etc.
> 
> I've used Floruish for many years as TMG, I just like it more based on the plants color, sheen and other subtle factors in the plant's growth.
> 
> I dose no less than 3x a week unless it's a low light tank, then 2x a week.


I am considering switching from Flourish to TMG when my current supply runs out. What would be a good starting point, in ml of TMG, 3x week, for a high light setup?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I guess it depends on tank volume  ...

I recently started testing TMG to see if it works better in harder water... I dose about 4.5mls of TMG a day (autodosing), or the equivalent of about 10mls 3x times a week in a 200l (55g) tank.

In this tank I have about 3wpg (T5s) for five hours and half of that for another three hours (1.5 hours before and after); eight hours total.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Dennis, 

I actually went back to TMG few months ago b/c: 

1) I had couple 5L containers left
2) I have been using it for years with great success

Currently I'm using 30ml x 2 per week in my 75G (4 x 55W PC). Great results.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks Laith and Jay.

Do either of you dose extra Fe?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

At the moment I'm not as I'm not seeing any iron deficiencies with this dosing. But I've only been trying the TMG for about three weeks so far.


----------



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

What's TMG?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Tropica Master Grow. If you are in the states or Canada, www.bigalsonline.com carreis it.


----------

